
Reflection on crisis: Daniel Kahneman and Nassim Taleb at DLD conference [video] - bd
http://video.dld-conference.com/watch/aj4OXAg
======
numair
I wish everyone on HN would quit debating Arrington's spit incident (breaking
news: man gleefully disparages European society, returns to Europe and is spit
upon, and then proceeds to declare himself a victim of cruel and unusual
punishment!) and would watch this instead. This really does so much to explain
the core of our economy, its problems, and where we go from here. Totally
loved Nassim's thoughts on medicine and religion as well...

Even if you don't care about the economy, the psychological discussions here
are very, very useful as an entrepreneur. Billions of dollars have been made
on the thoughts contained in this panel session (see: John Paulson).

------
mixmax
Daniel Kahneman's nobel prize lecture from 2002:
[http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/...](http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/economics/laureates/2002/kahneman-
lecture.html)

Definitely worth watching. It gives you a totally different view of
macroeconomics.

------
tokenadult
"Do not drive a school bus blindfolded, as Bernanke did."

